# What do you tell your drivers about stuck cars & plowing?



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I was just wondering, what do you tell your drivers to do if they see someone stuck in a snow storm? Or if they should plow a driveway for someone who stops them or not? Do you tell them not to plow for them or take the name and number so you can call them?

People always say all these plow trucks drove by without offering to pull them out, but it is a liability for the company to have their drivers pulling people out. I always stop to help people out, but its my company. Cops have actually pulled over while I was helping people and thanked me for pulling them out. Of course, I'm not going to put myself or someone else in a dangerous situation or bust my truck trying to pull them out. I think I am going to tell my guys not to pull anyone out or plow other driveways not on their route.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i usualy always help people out if i can and have time, karma is a *****, and i'd hope people would do the same if i needed help.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i believe in helping people out too, although i also tell my guys that if they ever feel uncomfortable in a situation, or to ask themselves, "would my boss like to know about this before i do it", and then to phone me anyways, lol, seriously though, i am ok with helping people out, however if i expect to be paid, i always make sure people understand that before i stop, especially when plowing, why should my clients pay and others not for my services.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

i have no problem pullin people out, in fact one could make some good money off it, i basic pull from a tow could cost them $125 or more, so say charge $50 or $75 a pop and go at er. i get out of the liability by having them hook the chain or rope to their vehicle themselves...otherwise one could just print up a basic disclaimer...speaking of which, the towing companies have one the releases them from any fault of damages to the customers vehicle anyways, so, i can see people go for you for the better option.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

I pull them out, for the simple reason of . they are going to call me to tow them out anyway..


Plus if i stop and help someone out, i hand them card, about 50% of the time, if they need there car fixed, they give the nice guy who helpped them out a call...


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

We are not allowed to pull any one out at the place i work for. If some one is stuck in a lot I'm doing i can help. Other then that we check if they are all right, have a cell phone and leave it at that. To much liability if some thing go's wrong.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It depends on a lot of things. If I have time then maybe, if it can even be pulled out without damaging my truck or there's. I would tend to stop and see if they are ok or need to make a call then keep going. I only have 2 trucks so if one goes down helping some one who was probably careless I'm screwed. Plus the last time I pulled some one out he took off after I unhooked the tow strap...wtf! no thanks or $$$$.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

We'll help out a fellow plower stuck in a parking lot, but on the side of the road, absolutely not! Waaaaay too much liability. If somebody's upside down in a ditch and the car's on fire, absolutely, do the Good Samaritan thing, but there's way too much liability involved with yanking a car out of ditch. My drivers do that they're fired, no if's, ands, or buts.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

breadoflife;841559 said:


> i have no problem pullin people out, in fact one could make some good money off it, i basic pull from a tow could cost them $125 or more, so say charge $50 or $75 a pop and go at er. i get out of the liability by having them hook the chain or rope to their vehicle themselves...otherwise one could just print up a basic disclaimer...speaking of which, the towing companies have one the releases them from any fault of damages to the customers vehicle anyways, so, i can see people go for you for the better option.


Thats what Tow trucks are for.

So youd be the Lowballer in the tow truck industry...Would you like it if the tow truck driver started plowing driveways for half of your quotes?

My strap only hooks to fellow plowers in need.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

wizardsr;841728 said:


> We'll help out a fellow plower stuck in a parking lot, but on the side of the road, absolutely not! Waaaaay too much liability. If somebody's upside down in a ditch and the car's on fire, absolutely, do the Good Samaritan thing, but there's way too much liability involved with yanking a car out of ditch. My drivers do that they're fired, no if's, ands, or buts.


x2. good way to get hit by traffic


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Never allowed for our employees. Grounds for dismissal.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

I built a relationship with a huge towing co and they will call me when needed and I will do the same, If I see someone stuck my guys will stop and make the call if needed.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> i have no problem pullin people out, in fact one could make some good money off it, i basic pull from a tow could cost them $125 or more, so say charge $50 or $75 a pop and go at er. i get out of the liability by having them hook the chain or rope to their vehicle themselves...


If your truck is pulling your the one on the hook if you damage something. My guys will stay and help in anyway but will never hook up and try to pull someone out.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

My guys are told not to pull anyone out, will they pull their wife car out, I'm sure, another plower probably. If it is one of my staff, a sub, or friend of mine definitly we go help, all the trucks have straps in them. I got a couple call last year from guys in the business (friends) that were stuck to see if we had a truck in the area. Ussally if I get stuck, I need a ride to get the loader, I don't do it half way. I will pull out another plower if I have time, & doesn't look like a lowballer, good deed thing etc. 
A car no way. To much liability & I make a commitment to my customers. I will stop check to make sure there OK, have phone, etc. If there still there when I go past a second time I call 911.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

wizardsr;841728 said:


> We'll help out a fellow plower stuck in a parking lot, but on the side of the road, absolutely not! Waaaaay too much liability. If somebody's upside down in a ditch and the car's on fire, absolutely, do the Good Samaritan thing, but there's way too much liability involved with yanking a car out of ditch. My drivers do that they're fired, no if's, ands, or buts.


My policy as well.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I will help out some of my buddies in the area plowing snow, but i will not pull a car out of a ditch. I will stop and see if they are okay and give them the number of the tow company I use for when I get stuck ! I know the owner and I throw a lot of business his way in the winter. They take care of the plowing companies first during the winter months, because we are all trying to get through the big storms without losing are heads .I remember two years ago when I got stuck in between a drive and house and I called them up and the dispatcher said 3 hours. I called back and asked for Mark and he had someone there in 15 minutes. I was sitting in the tow truck filling out paperwork and there were a few tow truck drivers getting real pissed off because all of the idiots out driving and getting stuck even though every city around cleveland was a level 3. which means dont drive at all. I also having towing on my insurance. it costs me $1.20 a month to add it and all I have to do is send the bill to them and I get completely reimbursed payup. So Ive got that going for me which is nice.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I usualy stop and pull them out and I never charge them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Who wouldn't help them out!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

grandview;842126 said:


> Who wouldn't help them out!


Ok, I didn't say our policy was without exceptions...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

We will stop to see if they are OK.
Some we will pull if their attitude is decent.
Always pull out another plower.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

grandview;842126 said:


> Who wouldn't help them out!
> 
> ]


i wouldn't pull them out i would offer them a ride in a nice safe warm plow truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

sno commander;842219 said:


> i wouldn't pull them out i would offer them a ride in a nice safe warm plow truck


I'm sure you'll pull something out for them.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

In Iowa you better be careful pulling them out. You get caught you will have issues.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

well, i am looking to incorporate a towing business into this, im looking when i get the money to get a 30-40 foot rollback with a wheellift


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i'd help them out in a new york second


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a bad attitude with this.

I dont want to see anyone be hurt, but I dont feel bad in the slightest when I see a car off the road.

I spend the entire storm crawling at 5mph behind people who have no business being on the road in the snow. Half the time Im cursing and wishing they would slide off the road to get out of my way.

If you are driving at 10mph on the interstate in the left lane with your flashers on......You dont belong on the road.

So Im sorry to say.......When I see someone off the road, I dont feel bad in the slightest.

With that said....I will see if anyone is hurt and if its someone who did have to be on the road, I will do whatever I can to help them out.

But as soon as they tell me theyre "The roads are terrible, these state plow guys suck, Im trying to get to walmart" I get in my truck and leave.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

man that chicks gotta lotta cars, if she keeps getting them all stuck shes gonna be down to driving a gocart.

n yeah ill help a GIRL out, thats about it

cause you know, i wouldnt want this to happen


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I make sure our trucks do not have straps or chains in. That way they cannot pull someone out. I keep a couple of straps to help my guys out, but thats it. 
I really dont believe there is such a thing as a "quick" tow out the ditch. Its half hour between talking, hook up and unhook.......= lots of wasted time


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Silverstreak;843431 said:


> man that chicks gotta lotta cars, if she keeps getting them all stuck shes gonna be down to driving a gocart.
> 
> n yeah ill help a GIRL out, thats about it
> 
> cause you know, i wouldnt want this to happen


Those guys are just plain stupid. They should have hooked the strap to the frame.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

in nj the NJ state cops will tell you to stop pulling them out, unhook them, leave them there so they can call a tow truck company and leave before they issue YOU a citation lol... ludicrous but thats their laws here...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

also in NJ they can't trust you guys to pump your own gas too!


----------



## nyhardscapepro (Oct 29, 2009)

I won't allow my guys to pull anyone out, To much liability, and I'm afraid they will hook it like those jack axx in the clip....I will pull out a fellow plower though


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I will help if I have the time, but I always let them know we are not responsible for things. I am not a tow truck just a guy trying to help you out. If I think its to dangerous or I can't do something...then forget it I won't try, know need in breaking something.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

wizardsr;841728 said:


> We'll help out a fellow plower stuck in a parking lot, but on the side of the road, absolutely not! Waaaaay too much liability. If somebody's upside down in a ditch and the car's on fire, absolutely, do the Good Samaritan thing, but there's way too much liability involved with yanking a car out of ditch. My drivers do that they're fired, no if's, ands, or buts.


I agree completely


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

grandview;843929 said:


> also in NJ they can't trust you guys to pump your own gas too!


lol, i think that is so funny!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

"Lift your wing and go around them"

Best pic I could find. I'm sure GV could of found a much better one - precisely a grader leaving a 2 foot windrow beside a car meanwhile scraping the asphalt right down to black top!


----------

